# كيف تعمل الطائرة الهليكوبتر؟



## محمد فيصل محمد (8 مارس 2007)

أريد معرفة التفاصيل العلمية التى توضح فكرة عمل الطائرة الهليكوبتر


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (8 مارس 2007)

بعض اللينكات توضح فكره عمل الطائره الهيلكوبتر
http://travel.howstuffworks.com/helicopter.htm
http://www.start-flying.com/new site/heli1.htm
http://www.helicopterpage.com/html/jet.html
وبعض الشرح المبسط باللغه العربيه

الطَّائرَة المِرْوحيَّة أو الهليكوبتر، طائرة ترتفع في الهواء، وتحتفظ بارتفاعها بوساطة دفع مروحة أو مروحتين دوارتين. ومروحة هذه الطائرة كبيرة نسبيًا، وتدور في مستوى أفقي يوازي سطح الأرض. وعمومًا، فإنّ هذه المروحة من الوجهة العملية هي جناح دوّار. والاسم الهيلوكبتر مشتق من هذا المعنى حيث جاء من كلمتين لاتينيتين هما: هيلكس وتعني الدوار الحلزوني، وبترون وتعني الجناح. وهناك تسميات مرادفة للهليكوبتر منها: القاطع، مضرب البيض، الطائر الدوَّار.
تستطيع الطائرة المروحية الطيران باستقامة إلى أعلى أو أسفل، وإلى الأمام أو الخلف أو إلى الأجناب. ويمكنها أيضًا التحليق، أي الاستقرار في وضعها عند نقطة واحدة في الهواء. وخلافًا لمعظم الطائرات، فإن الطائرة المروحية لا تحتاج إلى ممرّ إقلاع أو هبوط، ولكن يمكنها الإقلاع والهبوط من مكان صغير جدًا. وبالإضافة إلى هذا يُمكن للطائرة للمروحية الطيران بأمان على ارتفاعات أقل وبسرعات أبطأ كثيرًا من الطائرات الأخرى،


----------



## syamand (9 أبريل 2007)

thanks for you


----------



## النجم الجديد مهندس (8 يناير 2010)

شكر على كل ما فى المجهود


----------



## النجم الجديد مهندس (8 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قاسم الجبوري (11 يناير 2010)

معلومات قيمه .....................شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رمضان رزق (19 يناير 2010)

هذا ما يعرفه العامه من الناس عن الهليكوبتر اتمني لو مهندس طيران متخصص تحدث بايجاز واضاف الينا معلومة تفيدنا كمهندسين . مع تقديري لكل مجتهد..........م/ رمضان رزق


----------



## zaki5555 (20 يناير 2010)

مجهود كويس


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## hbahgat98216 (23 أغسطس 2013)

wish o discripe in details..... Thanks


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (30 أغسطس 2013)

*بارك الله بكم و نطمع بالمزيد*

جزاكم الله كل خير 
الموضوع مميز و مهم 
نريد شروحات تفصيلية بأقرب وقت 
كتب و كورسات كاملة و فيديوهات لمروحيات مدنية و عسكرية ان امكنر
بارك الله بكم


----------

